# Connecting Macs



## Splinky (Apr 28, 2006)

Is there a way to connect to a another mac without having a .mac account?
I would like my sister to have access to some sort of public folder on my computer.  I have some home movie files that I would like to share with her.


----------



## barhar (Apr 28, 2006)

'Is there a way to connect to a another mac without having a .mac account?' - yes.

Macs can be connected with a FireWire cable, an Ethernet cable (directly), Ethernet cables (via a switch or router), and wirelessly; even, via the internet. 

I never tried connecting two Macs via a USB cable; although, it may be possible.

Other ways to transfer files: USB drive(s), CD / DVD disc(s), external FireWire and / or USB drive(s).


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2006)

Why would you bneed a .Mac account to connect to another Mac?  A simple ethernet crossover cable should do the trick to connect two Macs together.  Depending on the Macs involved, you might be able to get by with a regular ethernet cable as some newer Macs do auto-switching of the contacts on the ethernet jack when connecting from host to host.


----------



## Splinky (Apr 28, 2006)

I forgot to ask if this could be done over the internet?  We don't live in the same house.
Reason I ask about the .mac account is because I did a search before posting my question.  I got a lot of info on how to set up a public folder using .Mac


----------



## barhar (Apr 28, 2006)

'I forgot to ask if this could be done over the internet?' - if you want to leave open a connection between the two Macs then consider 'Chicken of the VNC (client)' and 'OSXvnc' (server). Another way is to turn ON 'System Preferences' 'Sharing's 'Services' tab's 'FTP Access' feature.

If you are only interested in (streaming) sending files between two Macs - then consider the 'Buddies, Send File' menu item feature of 'iChat'; the 'People, Send File or Folder' menu item feature of 'AOL Instant Messenger'; the 'Contacts, Send File...' menu item feature of 'Skype'; and / or the resultant 'drag-n-send' window of the 'windows, drag-n-send' menu item feature of 'the±wire'.


----------

